# Anyone used clenbuterol pros cons



## maxamize (Feb 12, 2012)

Just looking to see the results people have had from clen
How long they ran it at what dose
Pros and cons
That sort of thing


----------



## juicespringsteen (Feb 12, 2012)

i use it 1 week on 1 week off with t3. I dose the clen starting at 40mcg and i get to 120mcg a day as soon as i can tolerate. I run it for a couple months. The side effects i experience are restlessness, nervousness, shakiness, sweating, and of course fat loss. Just make sure your diet is right or you'll be pissing in the wind using clen


----------



## slimshady95 (Feb 12, 2012)

What he said ^^^^^^ but I started at 20mcg and kept going up 20 every day to I reached 120/140 mcg,and until some sides were tolerable..I didn't take past 4:00 pm drank 1.5 to 2 gallons of water per day.. good luck besafe and make sure diet is in check..


----------



## tinyshrek (Feb 12, 2012)

Look at pj Braun celebrity QA thread he had some good info about Clen. I'm using his method


----------



## FordFan (Feb 12, 2012)

I started at 40mcg(caps). I couldn't handle the shit. I only took 1 per day. I just can't take stims. I picked up some 20mcg. Going ti give it one more try.


----------



## scharfy (Feb 12, 2012)

I've used it 40-80 mcg/day multiple times.  Really thought it worked pretty well, as I had my diet dialed in.   

But I ditched it because the sides annoyed me.  Just not worth it.  Jittery, irritable.  I much prefer light cycle of test prop + win or var.  Better look, better feeling.

I think the Clen works well, just not that fun for me.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Feb 12, 2012)

Clen gave me horrible horrible muscle cramps. I'll never take it again.


----------



## redz (Feb 12, 2012)

I am also in the never take it again group, brutal sides even at low doses....I always supplemented taurine and it barely helped.

-cramps
-headaches
-insomnia
-I once had to force my left arm straight against a bench because it locked up so hard, good thing it was my left and not my right as I may not have been able to straighten it out had that happened.
-shakes
-tremors


----------



## maxamize (Feb 12, 2012)

Holy shit y'all, I had no idea it was this gnarly! Hah I just wanted to cut up a bit, eff that, ima just do test prop and anavar like you Said haha.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Feb 12, 2012)

Calves of Steel said:


> Clen gave me horrible horrible muscle cramps. I'll never take it again.



+1 on the cramps for sure. I can't take more than 100mcg. The headaches, shakiness, and cramps are the worst part for me.


----------



## GFR (Feb 12, 2012)

Great if you are below 10% bodyfat, worthless if you are over.


----------



## caaraa (Feb 13, 2012)

Look at pj Braun celebrity QA thread he had some good info about Clen.


----------



## hypno (Feb 13, 2012)

Calves of Steel said:


> Clen gave me horrible horrible muscle cramps. I'll never take it again.



Same here. Nasty cramps in every muscle you can name. I drank loads of water, Gatorade, even took teaspoon of baking soda ever am/pm.


----------



## meow (Feb 13, 2012)

Calves of Steel said:


> Clen gave me horrible horrible muscle cramps. I'll never take it again.



This.


----------



## tinyshrek (Feb 13, 2012)

Man dude I just started chemone Clen yesterday and I swear that shit is stronger than any pill or brand I've taken... They gotta be puttin something else in there.. Started off at like 1/8ml and blew my socks off. Anybody else try there sttuff?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 13, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> Man dude I just started chemone Clen yesterday and I swear that shit is stronger than any pill or brand I've taken... They gotta be puttin something else in there.. Started off at like 1/8ml and blew my socks off. Anybody else try there sttuff?



Previous years have shown that C1R has put out good stuff. Pricey, but you get what you pay for. 

Clenbuterol has a long half-life compared to albuterol. It's notorious for depleting electrolytes so much sure to up the water, mineral and taurine. Some people get cramps and some don't. 

Everyone responds to "chemicals" differently....


----------



## smf66 (Feb 13, 2012)

cramps were terrible i would just be laying in bed doing nothing and BAM a cramp attacks mywhole leg... and sex? pshh forget about that i would cramp every single time! but the fat loss was great


----------



## AnthonyPiccari (Feb 13, 2012)

Great info guys! Throwing in some Clen on this cutting cycle i'm starting. Should i wait for pct, or run it through whole cycle week on week off? I have enough for both if necessary.  If this is considered a hijack of thread just say the word and i will repost. Thought it applied. Running Prop, EQ, .....Winny last five weeks


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 13, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> Man dude I just started chemone Clen yesterday and I swear that shit is stronger than any pill or brand I've taken... They gotta be puttin something else in there.. Started off at like 1/8ml and blew my socks off. Anybody else try there sttuff?


Same here, I got up to 60mcg's daily on their clen and I was lit up. My best friend did 100mcg's out of the same container and had no issues. I Think I'm sensitive to stims because it was freaking rocket fuel for me.


----------



## MrKeenan (Feb 13, 2012)

Could I ask anyone's opinion of women using clen?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 13, 2012)

MrKeenan said:


> Could I ask anyone's opinion of women using clen?


I think clen is ideal for ladies.


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 13, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Great if you are below 10% bodyfat, worthless if you are over.



Care to explain?


----------



## juicespringsteen (Feb 13, 2012)

i drink plenty of v8 and take taurine while using clen and have never experienced cramps, even at high doses


----------

